# Dog food Innova



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

The vet told me he never heard of Caniade so I told him it's an all stages of life dog food for puppies, adults and seniors. He didn't much like that idea so told me to get Copper off of it. Fantasia used to be on it but we changed her over to Wysong, but since getting Copper I figured we would move her back to Canidae so they would be on the same food (he sneaks into her room and eats her adult food). Anyway so we went to a pet store down the road and they suggested Innova puppy food for Copper. We checked out the label and agreed. So John looks it up when we get home and finds that it's supose to stop dogs from chewing their feet. Fantasia always chews her feet (even after we changed her dog food). So we were thinking of putting Fantasia on Innova adult food. Does anyone use this? How do they like it? How does your dog do on it? And will it really stop Fantasia from chewing her paws? 
We still have alot of wysong left so I will wait till it's almost gone before I start changing her over, if we change her over. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I used Evo with Phoebe for awhile and she chewed her feet. I could be wrong, but unless they mean that its ingredients are less of an allergen, thats what I take from that, meaning less of a reason to itch, scratch, and chew. In that case, even the no grain Evo has potato in it, which my vet said can cause that.

I think alot of people use innova here. It wasnt bad and phoebe loved it, but then again she will eat anything.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I switched Lacey from Natural Balance to Evo...she has been chewing her feet a little bit. She has only been on it for 3 weeks but I think I am going to have to switch her back to Natural Balance. I thought the Evo would be better for her. When she was eating the Natural Balance she did not chew her feet at all.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I used Evo with Phoebe for awhile and she chewed her feet. I could be wrong, but unless they mean that its ingredients are less of an allergen, thats what I take from that, meaning less of a reason to itch, scratch, and chew. In that case, even the no grain Evo has potato in it, which my vet said can cause that.
> 
> I think alot of people use innova here. It wasnt bad and phoebe loved it, but then again she will eat anything.[/B]










I agree with Holliberry---the only reason it would stop chewing on feet is if didn't have the same allergen in it that is making the dog's feet itch. Figuring out what a dog is allergic to is a big job. It's usually try and try again with foods, then again it may be the grass or your carpet..........etc.!









NutraPet makes Innova and Evo and several other good foods. Check out their website and maybe that will help. NutraPet They are all good foods, it's a great company. Which one would depend on your dog. I've used Innova Senior and believe it's a good food for Seniors. If I had a young adult, I would be trying Evo.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles has been eating Innova for a long time, it will *not * stop them from chewing their feet.

I have been using Apple Bitter on his leg and feet, that has not even stopped him from chewing/licking. He also get an allergy injection once a month.

Innova is a great food, I can only find it on the Natural / Health food store in my area.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Innova is great food. Lady was eating their regular formula before being diagnosed w/diabetes and is now getting their EVO and is doing great on it.

As the others have said, though, it won't do anything to keep Fantasia from chewing her feet. Fantasia must have allergies so you'll have to figure out what she is allergic to first. Since you just moved into a new house, have you noticed her allergies getting better ....or worse? Dogs can be allergic to carpeting, grass, etc. which would have changed when you moved.

Have you ever tried a dog food formulated for allergies, like duck and potato? You might want to to see if it helps. Dogs (like people) become allergic to foods over time, so the trick is to find a protein and carb source she hasn't ever had.


----------

